# crappie fisherman



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

For those that fish mostly for crappie , year round, what makes this little fish so desire able, I have fished all my life for lot's of species but last couple years I seem to have only a desire to crappie fish, ( white bass in spawn ) , And I can't seem to come up with a reason why ?


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

one word....FUN!!!!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

For me they taste so good.....


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Fun to catch, good to eat and so many different ways to catch them its just fun fun 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I think one reason for me is that I can catch them in numbers all year round, unlike some other fish I like to catch.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Yea your rite about that if you find one there are more most of the time have been getting some up at alum last weekend some nice ones 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Hmm good question Glasseyes... after a lifetime of chasing larger fish (walleye, trout, salmon, saugeye) and having pretty good results, I think for me it's the beuty of the fish combined with their superior table fare (I'D RATHER EAT THEM THAN ANY OTHER FISH). They also fight like the dickens for their size, are relatively easy to catch, available all year round and are less expensive to fish for than say walleye (cost of gas trolling, etc). The other thing is that old childhood memory of a bobber going slowly under water and you know without a doubt what ate your minner. IS IT SPRING YET?


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

EnonEye said:


> The other thing is that old childhood memory of a bobber going slowly under water and you know without a doubt what ate your minner. IS IT SPRING YET?


Yes that's it for me! I love seeing the bobber going down. It reminds me when I was a child. Simple fishing and very relaxing. As you said Is it spring yet??


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

I love crappie fishing. The thing that draws me to it is the love of fishing. I grew up with my grandpa and uncle coming and getting me out of school to go crappie fishing. Been chasing them slabs for almost 30 yrs now. I do fish for others also but nothing really does for me like a slab crappie. The variety of ways to catch and the different cover they hold on to what conditions are present makes it a challenge. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I have been hooked on Crappie for a number of years - When I first got hooked it was mainly due to not really having to have a lot of money tied up in equipment and still catch a lot of fish. Of course things have changed over the years and now enjoy fishing with my 7 year old son. Crappie fishing is a really good way to break a new person into fishing because of the catch in numbers. Sure I use a lot of different lures but in the end there is nothing like seeing that bobber slowly disappear into the depths and then setting the hook.


----------



## Namlot79 (Jan 12, 2013)

fun to catch, can try something different everytime you go out...and the wife will let me deep fry em'!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

...cant beat a couple crappie fillets between two slices of rye bread!!


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

They are an addicting species to target. I caught my first one at Salt Fork and it has been my favorite fish ever since. I always know when I feel that slow pull or thump on my line that it's a crappie hitting!


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Great question......that I can't give a straight answer too. I have almost solely targeted other species throughout the years and was very successfull when I did, I started out pursueing Largemouth, then Smallmouth, then Pike, then Carp but I have been stuck on Crappies for years now. I do have to admit though Saugeye are a close second for me and they get more and more of my time every year!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

For it is two simple reasons...

1. Best tasting fish that can be caught redularly in Central Ohio.

2. It's the presentation that counts. You may know the fish are there but if you aren't throwing exactly what they want you won't catch them.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

nothing like pulling a slab out of a pile of brush or from under a dock and watching that sun shine off them when you bring over the side of the boat. i love saugeye fishing also but to me crappie fishing is still more fun. it is fun when your fishing in about 6-10 inches of water and you see the flash of the crappie when it hits your bait before your bobber even moves.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

+1 to everybody. Crappie rock

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Ever seen a more beautiful sight?


----------



## jigtwins (Sep 18, 2006)

BrianSipe17 said:


> They are an addicting species to target. I caught my first one at Salt Fork and it has been my favorite fish ever since. I always know when I feel that slow pull or thump on my line that it's a crappie hitting!


yes Crappie are addicting, The thump when trolling or the lightest little nip makes a person crazy!


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm goin to try and catch some tomorrow good luck to everyone going fishing this weekend 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

I have fished/hunted for crappie across the eastern US for about 55 years, still is not old to me. Everyday day crappie fishing is like opening day of gun season to most deer hunters. As an avid tourney guy I have made alot of good friends over the years who have helped me catch more crappies.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

agree its the thump....


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Crappie for me has always been an after thought not something to get me very excited. However I had more fun catching crappie last year that I have had in many years. I am really looking forward to this spring.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Taste great


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

Over the past few years I discovered that I don't like fishing anymore. For me, I love catching! I would rather catch 100 crappie a day than a half dozen bass or walleye. (I fish CJ) Some days I go out with the intention of fishing for bass or walleye, but when I catch a few crappie while bass or walleye fishing, it is all over. The bass and walleye lures are set aside and it is game on... crappie. I never use minnows anymore. My first love is small swimbaits. My favorite time of year is late fall, Oct until the water dips below 40. I can't wait for spring, but you can still catch them now on a nice sunny winter day.


----------



## Truegame (Oct 21, 2008)

nothing like catching slab crappie year around using light tackle!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Was able to catch 11 nice 10-12" crappie today and it was very enjoying to be able to figure out what it was they wanted then to feel them crack it.  Kim you are right that was a fun spring on Alum last year love your boat control!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Kim you are right that was a fun spring on Alum last year love your boat control!!!


Seems like I drive the boat a lot while you catch fish, Alum, Erie, Lake Ontario. Hope I get to catch a fish someday

Don't you worry I'm looking forward to driving Miss Daisy around again this year


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

oh i think you have forgot the grest boat control and driving i did while you let that King where you out. OOPS we might not have stayed to straight on that one!! Josh is looking forwarf=d to the drive this spring. You gotta get him on a hot bobber bite quick!!


----------



## Roto Mike (Oct 16, 2012)

They are incredibly beautiful fish. They taste great. They are a challenge. They get big...









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

3-3lb crappieonmywall said:


> They are incredibly beautiful fish. They taste great. They are a challenge. They get big...
> View attachment 68855
> 
> 
> ...




posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Here are the ones my step son and I got at Hoover last spring and yes they were good 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Crappie is not a way to fish it is an all consuming way of life


----------



## hooptie (Dec 10, 2012)

Fishing for crappies is always a interesting time... seems like if you find where they are at you can pull em out one after another... seems better to catch the numbers when your out unlike some other fish where you just catch one here and there unless they are around their spawn, that and theres not much better eating fish than fresh crappie fillets


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Bonecrusher said:


> Ever seen a more beautiful sight?


Just on a dinner plate with cole slaw and fries on the side:Banane35:... With beverages... Nice stringer full!!!


----------



## kdubb (Feb 12, 2013)

Where was that one caught?

postedOutdoor Hub Campfire[/URL]


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

I cought those at Hoover last spring me and my step son end up get 28 or 29 that day on minnows and jigs out of about 8 to 10ft of water 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

This is a 12 in one my step son cought that day 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bluegilla killa (Feb 17, 2012)

This is my middle boy with a decent slab last spring 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice fish 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

And and a good looking boy hope he gets some more and bigger one this year and maybe he can share he secrets with us so we can catch some he did a good job 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

